# Hump race



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi. Does anyone know how long the major climbs are in the Hump race?


----------



## Duane Gran (Feb 3, 2004)

I've done the race a few times. It has two hills that take about 2.5 minutes to climb. The second hill is worse than the first. The basic trick is to be near the front of the pack so that you have some momentum going up the hill at the base. Otherwise, when you are near the back you will rush into the back as the accordian compresses, which is a fancy way of saying you will have to apply the brakes -- no good.


----------

